# the driest beer I've ever had



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 26, 2009)

A member of this forum, who shall remain nameless (at least in this post), offered to send me some Guinness.

He later amended his offer with a Guinness.

This is what I got







(Thats right. Its a paper model of a Guinness. And I even had to construct it myself. Imagine a software engineer with scissors and glue!)

While it had the look of Guinness, it was a bit dry. And, unlike other beers Ive had, it got no better after the 2nd or 3rd.

Even chasing it with something did not improve its flavor. However, after a sufficient number of chasers, the resulting difficulty in handling said chasers allowed the spillage to improve the gifts dryness. Further chasers allowed me not to care anymore about the lack of flavor.

I appreciate the gift. I really do. And I would have kept the bottle had it not mysteriously disappeared. In the morning, all I found was a wet, brown mass of something amongst the debris of the many failed experiments to turn the gift into something palatable. Owing to a slight headache, I did not pursue identifying the muck.

Now its time to head for the store to get some proper Guinness as I seem to have an unsatisfied desire for it. Its also an opportune time as I find I need to replenish my lab supplies as well. (I expect there to be additional experiments in my future.)

To be fair, the nameless one has provided invaluable help and support in my quest to build model engines and I hope to maintain a long and fruitful relationship with him. I must confess however, any further offers will be looked upon with suspicion.

I hope everyone understands this was all in good fun. Otherwise I would have named the dirty scoundrel and plagued him with curses. (And I may yet.)


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 26, 2009)

Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} th_bs

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...this is the funniest thread I've seen on here to date. What a great review! Although... the title says "Driest Beet", I've gotta sympathize with ya. What weasel sent you that rumpled-looking thing in the place of a REAL Guinness? I'd demand my money back, for sure. You might even be entitled to punitive damages for that one, it sounds like the experience was traumatizing.
Just looking at it in a photo is a bit disturbing. 

-Vernon











Nice build, Zee. My wife says I need to send ya the real thing now.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 26, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> "Methinks you protest too much."




I have no idea what you mean. ;D
Edit your first post, and at the top you should see the title in a box. correct it, and all should be well.
Don't feel bad for missing a day of machining, I'm not getting any done tonight, either, and I've gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 26, 2009)

vlmarshall  said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad for missing a day of machining,



Not feeling much of anything right now. ;D Certainly not 'bad'.



			
				vlmarshall  said:
			
		

> I'm not getting any done tonight, either, and I've gotta work tomorrow.



Bummer. I hope it's not a usual thing. On the other hand...things being as they are...I shouldn't complain.

Thanks for helping me correct the title.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha, I'm not feeling bad. I didn't get anything done because I've been running around here with the kid, whic is fun, and I love my job, so tomorrow's no problem either.

Actually, I'll probably hang around and work on my own stuff, Saturdays are usually a half-day thing. ;D I need to silver-solder my boilers sometime soon.


----------



## rickharris (Jun 27, 2009)

For the best Guinness  drink mix 50 :50 with Cider or if feeling very wealthy champagne to make Black Velvet. Don't drink too much.


----------



## John S (Jun 27, 2009)

He was actually doing you a favour sending that instead of a real one.
If you think that was dry then the real one is like drinking the hard shoulder of the M1 motorway between junctions 29 and 30.

Think about , there has to be a reason the Irish are the way they are..............

John S.


----------



## spuddevans (Jun 27, 2009)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Think about , there has to be a reason the Irish are the way they are..............



The only reason God invented alcohol was to stop the Irish ruling the world :big: :big: :big:


Tim (the only tee-total man in Ireland)


----------



## rake60 (Jun 27, 2009)

There is always a positive side Carl!

It won't give you a headache, even if things turn unruly
and someone decides to crack you over the head with it!!!
 Rof}

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 27, 2009)

Fine, I'll model a water molecule next.  ;D


----------

